# Who was your favorite Dwarf? [Merged]



## Sting99 (Nov 6, 2001)

*Who is your favorite...*

Who is your favorite dwarve.(Sorry, the poll won't let me do 13 selections.)


----------



## Kementari (Nov 6, 2001)

Fili and Kili are my favs but i can't vote for two. Bombur is really funny. And Balin and Thorin are soo old and wise........... AAAHH I can't take these polls there to hard


----------



## Greymantle (Nov 6, 2001)

Dwalin is my favorite dawr*f*. "He really was a decent fellow..."


----------



## Talierin (Nov 6, 2001)

Same as Kem, but I voted for Kili, just because I hate not being able to automactically see the results of a poll.


----------



## Beorn (Nov 6, 2001)

Owinsur? He's not in my Hobbit... I don't think you made a typo, unless that was a really bad typo...

I chose Thorin because of the way he spoke on occasions, like in Bilbo's hobbit-hole, and just before the door to the Lonely Mountain is opened...


----------



## baggins (Nov 7, 2001)

owinsir isn't in mine either....

i chose bombur cuz hes cool


----------



## Merlin (Nov 7, 2001)

My fav was Dwalin too, although Bombur was very funny. I felt very sad when Fili and Kili died at the battle of 5 Armies -they were the youngest, weren't they?


----------



## Grond (Nov 7, 2001)

I chose Balin, because he seemed to be the most loyal and dedicated. He returned to see Bilbo later in life and then led a large group of his people to Moria. He must have been kingly in his own right.


----------



## Theif (Nov 27, 2001)

I liked Kili and Fili. I was so sad when they died at the end. I also liked Thorin, of course, and Balin was pretty cool.


----------



## Walter (Nov 28, 2001)

I choose Bombur because he appears to be less greedy than the others.


----------



## Mr. Underhill (Nov 28, 2001)

I chose Thorin. I admire the way he finally realized at the end that friendship is more valuable than gold. Some people never get it.


----------



## Tulkas (Nov 28, 2001)

Yea, who is Owinsur? Not in my book. Maybe you read the origional Hobbit, but I'm not even sure if any of the dwarfs names are changed.

Also, Ory, Nory, etc. are with an "i", like Nori.


----------



## Tyaronumen (Dec 4, 2001)

"Owinsur" obviously refers to Oin, who is introduced (perhaps in the cartoon?) as 'Oin-sir'... Of course, I might be absolutely blind, but I did not see Gloin on your list at all, and clearly Gloin is much cooler than Balin.


Actually, I used to like Balin the most, but once I read his diary in Moria (through the intrepid eyes of the Fellowship ), I lost respect for his head-in-the-clouds a**.


----------



## Tyaronumen (Dec 4, 2001)

You've also forgotten Bifur and Bofur altogether!


----------



## DGoeij (Dec 4, 2001)

Balin all the way. He was to me the most decent for always looking back if Bilbo could keep up. I mean, for an old Dwarf like that, he was a very caring person and I felt very sorry when I had to find out he got killed in Moria.


----------



## Tyaronumen (Dec 4, 2001)

I felt sorry too -- but did he think that Dain Ironfoot was just foolin' when he claimed to have seen Durin's Bane after having slain Azog? I mean... did Balin think that maybe Durin's Bane had decided to *leave* or something? 

Again, we come back to a favorite term of mine... 'hubris'. Balin's hubris got him killed, IMHO.


----------



## Tulkas (Dec 4, 2001)

I like Thorin, but Bombur has to be the funniest. He's so fat!


----------



## DGoeij (Dec 5, 2001)

Maybe not too smart a move yes. But it was a long time ago and sitting in Mount Erebor problably wasn't his style. Anyway, the question was about your most favorite dwarf, Balin was in mine, not for being smart but for being friendly.


----------



## telperion (Dec 5, 2001)

balin was also the one to follow at the doorstep when bilbo spake with smaug as the barrelrider


----------



## Tyaronumen (Dec 5, 2001)

Yes -- Balin in the Hobbit was great. 

His actions in the LotR (or at least as related in LotR), IMHO, were border-line insane.


----------



## salay (Dec 26, 2001)

I choose Bombur. I think he was nicer to Bilbo from the get go. All the others just treated him like 'the burglur'. Bombur was his friend and was the only one to follow Bilbo into the dragon tunnel.


----------



## DGoeij (Dec 27, 2001)

Welcome Salay,

but you need to take the Hobbit at hand again. Balin was the dwarve that followed Bilbo down to the dragons lair. Bombur was the sizeable one who always lagged behind.


----------



## Mandella (Dec 28, 2001)

I'll answer Balin as well.

*Sniff*

I was so sad when I learned of his fate from reading LOTR the first time...


----------



## Snaga (Dec 29, 2001)

I went for Balin as well. When it comes right down to it most of the dwarves weren't that nice to Bilbo for most of the time but Balin was. Add in that Balin was also braver than most others...

The motivation for trying to retake Moria must have been enormously powerful if Balin was prepared to risk facing a Balrog. My guess is that after recapturing Erebor the dwarves must have been pretty confident. Are Balrogs worse than dragons???


----------



## Grond (Dec 29, 2001)

Posted by Variag--"The motivation for trying to retake Moria must have been enormously powerful if Balin was prepared to risk facing a Balrog."

I agree with you Variag, but don't think it was confidence that was Balin's undoing. If you'll remember, in the Council of Elrond, Gloin disclosed that part of the reason Balin went was in hopes of finding the Ring that he assumed Thror had lost in Moria. (Of course he didn't know that it had passed to Thrain and that it had been taken from him under duress in Dol Goldur.)

Balin was also the nicest dwarf to Bilbo, but remember that Gloin described a "great unrest" that grew in his people. Finally, Balin and others decided to head on out to Moria. Could this have been more work of the One Ring being active again, influencing those that used to be partially under its influence through the Dwarven Rings?? Who knows???

BTW, Balin was my favorite too. If for no other reason than he again visited Bilbo later with Gandalf. Alone of all the dwarves who owed Bilbo so much, Balin came and paid his respects. A truly classy dwarf.


----------



## Snaga (Dec 29, 2001)

Good post as always Grond - I'd forgotten about the ring. What about Mithril. I can't remember does it say all the mithril in Moria is exhausted? I know they dug too deep for it and woke the balrog originally. Since mithril is most valued you'd expect them to be looking for that. I definitely have the impression that they couldn't get any from either the Blue Mts or Erebor.


----------



## Eonwe (Dec 30, 2001)

Balin rules!

I liked when he was the one to offer to go down with Bilbo to see the dragon again. And when he was the lookout and Bilbo made him look like he was no good.

I was very sad when I read that it was Balin's tomb in Moria the first time I read the LOTR. Then Gandalf died and it got worse.


----------



## YayGollum (Jan 11, 2002)

Thorin because my real name is Torin and I was thinking about making my name here be No-H Thorin and just having people think it was weird.


----------



## Bombur (Jan 15, 2002)

I, Bombur, was the best Dwarf in The Hobbit 
Unfortunately, though, my crowning achievement doesn't occur in The Hobbit, in occurs in The Lord of the Rings when Gloin tells Frodo that I have grown so wide that I have to have 6 little Dwarves carry me wherever I go!


----------



## Grond (Jan 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Variag of Khand _
> *Good post as always Grond - I'd forgotten about the ring. What about Mithril. I can't remember does it say all the mithril in Moria is exhausted? I know they dug too deep for it and woke the balrog originally. Since mithril is most valued you'd expect them to be looking for that. I definitely have the impression that they couldn't get any from either the Blue Mts or Erebor. *


Yes VoK, Moria was still the only source of Mithril known in Middle-earth and there was surely more to be mined under the mountain. I seem to remember somewhere in the works a comment was made concerning the orcs recovering what was above ground in the mines. As to how much remained to be mined, to my knowledge it was never again addressed in the books.


----------



## Jago (Jan 18, 2002)

I voted for Bombur cause he is the fattest and funniest. I felt sorry for him when he fell in the water and couln't climb the rope because he was so fat. Yea and wats with not putting Bifur and Bofer.


----------



## Chymaera (Jan 23, 2002)

I voted for Nori. The Quiet Dwarf. He of the purple hood. Nothing to contribute but, couple of "... at your service ..."'s
but he always pulled his weight you can't slight him for that.


----------



## taylorstaten1 (Jan 23, 2002)

*I like...*

I like thorin, he's cool


----------



## Mormegil (Jan 23, 2002)

Thorin was my favourite because he kicked orc behind!!
He was the most warrior like of the Dwarves, and he was a courageous fighter.


----------



## Glory (Feb 7, 2002)

I voted for thorin


----------



## Glory (Feb 7, 2002)

*I voted for thorin*

I have to go bye


----------



## baraka (Feb 7, 2002)

*Balin*

Balin was the best dwarf in the Hobbit. Who is Owinsur?


----------



## Beleg Strongbow (Feb 8, 2002)

Go Balin.!!!


----------



## Aratfëawen (Feb 8, 2002)

I voted for Thorin (though all of the dwarves are wonderful)!

By the way, I'm new around here. I hope you people don't treat us newbies as badly as they do on some messageboards (or maybe it has something to do with the way we behave  )!


----------



## Elbereth (Feb 9, 2002)

I like Balin the best.

He was a good chap...and he I especially like the fact that he was so impressed by Bilbo's trick on him and the rest of the dwarves. He could've of got mad at him, but instead he just chuckled about it in the end.


----------



## Beleg Strongbow (Feb 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Elbereth _
> *I like Balin the best.
> 
> He was a good chap...and he I especially like the fact that he was so impressed by Bilbo's trick on him and the rest of the dwarves. He could've of got mad at him, but instead he just chuckled about it in the end. *




Yea same here!!


----------



## 7doubles (Feb 16, 2002)

Dain. a masterful genera
l and combat experienced still a hint of youth.


----------



## Legolam (Feb 16, 2002)

I can't believe no-one's voted for Dori yet. Was he not the one who kept pulling Bilbo out of tight spaces (carried him in the orc place under the mountains, pulled him up a tree, helped him get carried away by an eagle)?

BTW, I voted for Balin!!!


----------



## Beleg Strongbow (Feb 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Legolam _
> *I can't believe no-one's voted for Dori yet. Was he not the one who kept pulling Bilbo out of tight spaces (carried him in the orc place under the mountains, pulled him up a tree, helped him get carried away by an eagle)?
> 
> BTW, I voted for Balin!!!  *



Yes i do beleive that was dori


----------



## Dûndorer (Mar 10, 2002)

Bombur is cool but there all cool so who is the coolest ummmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm, i think bomber is cooler than all the other cool and uhhhh, errrrrr, hmmmmmm, im confused


----------



## Khamul (Mar 27, 2002)

I liked Balin best.


----------



## Frodo (Mar 29, 2002)

God, how can u hav a fave?   


> Im so cool, yor so not


----------



## ROSEY (Apr 19, 2002)

yay balin is in the lead,i thought it was really tough as well i was close to voting bombur though coz come on the dwarf was a funny guy its sounds weird sayin that guy/dwarf whatever,if bilbo gandalf and gollum was in it i dont think that i could picked one.Which was your fav of them?gollum scared me  ,but at the same time i was fasinated by him,i loved bilbo for obvious reasons,someone help me ive gone out of control ill never decide now bilbo,gollum,gandalf or balin??????ahhhhhhhh.


----------



## Ice Man (Apr 19, 2002)

Balin.

He's the one I like the most.


----------



## ROSEY (Apr 20, 2002)

yeah i liked the part were he fell asleep too,and had to be carried!hee hee hee,i kind of picture him as being like tweidle dum or tweidle dee with a beared.But balin was my fav dwarf,but if every character was inclueded from the hobbit who would you pick or could you pick just one?though isnt it!i cant pick anyway


----------



## Persephone (Apr 23, 2002)

*It's got to be*

Balin.


----------



## Gamil Zirak (Apr 26, 2002)

Even those he was very stuborn for a Dwarf, I voted for Thorin. He was the heir to the throne and the first King Under the Mountain after Smaug was destroyed. Long live Thorin Oakenshield.


----------



## Grond (Apr 26, 2002)

Balin, Balin bo Balin, banana fanna fo falin, me my mo malin...

BALIN!!


----------



## Úlairi (Apr 27, 2002)

Well, it looks like a lot of people have said "Balin". So why not be different? Then I will. I vote for good ol': 

*Thorin!!!*


----------



## Mrs. Baggins (Apr 27, 2002)

BOMBUR ROCKS BABY!! 


PS: Ihope I spelled that right!


----------



## Úlairi (Apr 28, 2002)

Sorry, don't have much of a thing for fat dwarves.


----------



## Lady Legolas (Apr 28, 2002)

Thorin was my Favorite,even though I'm more into elves...


----------



## Elias (Apr 28, 2002)

My favorites are Balin and Thorin but I kind of liked all of them.


----------



## Úlairi (Apr 29, 2002)

Good for you Elias!


----------



## Gandalf_White (Apr 30, 2002)

I picked Bombur cuz I played his part in a play of The Hobbit last summer. (I am NOT fat though) He is the only dwarf that has something cool happen to him. He falls in that one pond. He also seems to do his own thing instead of acting like everyone else. Go Bombur!


----------



## Úlairi (Apr 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Gandalf_White_
> *(I am NOT fat though)*



Neither am I and oh no! We can't have any FAT people on the forum can we Gandalf_White? The fact that one is of endomorphic stature has no effect on his/her intelligence. My little brother is fat I'll admit, but he is a person, discrimination against those who are obese IMO is uncalled for.


----------



## Gandalf_White (May 2, 2002)

*right*

Your right no discrimination just cuz of someone's looks. !!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Beorn (May 2, 2002)

Gandalf_White: You clicked 'New Thread' instead of Post Reply. I just merged the two (haha! First merge!)...

Whoops...left the Moved-> notice up...


----------



## tom_bombadil (May 4, 2002)

fili and kili are da best


----------



## Bilbo Baggins57 (May 5, 2002)

Definately Balin. I also liked how Thorin overcame his pride to fight in the battle of 5 armies against the real enemy. He died w/ honor, dignity, & respect. I thought it was sad about Filli & Killi though.

"I can avoid being seen if I wish. But to dissappear altogher, that's an entirely different gift."-Aragorn (in the movie)


----------



## elf boy (Jul 19, 2002)

*Who was your favorite Dwarf?*

Who was your favorite Dwarf in The Hobbit? I'll not post a poll being as there are to many of them.


----------



## Ithrynluin (Jul 20, 2002)

Bombur is the funniest IMO.
Thorin is a bit too arrogant but I guess he has to be - being a king and all


----------



## Gil-Galad (Jul 20, 2002)

I agree that Bombur is the funniest one.Thorin Oakenshield is not bad,he's real leader I think .But i most like Balin.Balin likes Bilbo and goes with him into the tunnel in The Lonely Mountain,he's the only one who doesn't mumble,grumble and blame Bilbo for everything when they have difficulties.


----------



## Gamil Zirak (Jul 25, 2002)

Thorin Oakenshield is my favorite dwarve. He handled business in a kingly manner. I just wish he didn't have to die in the battle of five armies.


----------



## YayGollum (Jul 25, 2002)

Argh! I have to agree. Thorin Oakenshield is the coolest. I had been thinking about joining this place as No-h Thorin because, yep, you guessed it. My name is Torin. Yay Thorin anyways!


----------



## Gil-Galad (Jul 27, 2002)

That't right guys Thorin is the greatest dwarf from the group.I think that 
dwarves are able to appreciate what they do.I mean that Thorin wouldn't be their leader if he wasn't the greatest among them.


----------



## YayGollum (Jul 27, 2002)

Well, I kind of thought that he was their leader just because he was going to be their king pretty soon. oh well. Yay Thorin anyways!


----------



## Gandalf_White (Aug 1, 2002)

BOMBUR! He is the coolest! Also because I had his part in the play of The Hobbit. (even though I am a girl) I also liked Thorin too. He was right in hating Biblo.

GW
(PS I am NOT fat like Bombur)


----------



## Gil-Galad (Aug 3, 2002)

I don't agree that Bombur is the coolest.what does he do all the time?nothing.He mumbles,grumbles,sleeps,eats(too much) etc.He is the only one who probably shouldn't be part of the group.


----------



## Falex1100 (Aug 22, 2002)

I agree with many of you. I like Balin beacuse he was the most cheerfull and respected bilbo more, and i thought Bombur was funny, the way he mumbled and grumbled all the time and i like the bit where a fat spider was poking at him lots


----------



## Nenya Evenstar (Aug 22, 2002)

I like Balin the best - mostly because he liked Bilbo better than any of the dwarves and because he came to such a tragic end in the Mines of Moria. I have never agreed with the way Thorin treated Bard or Bilbo. Bombur is just dear, but he has no characteristics which I really like.

You know, one interesting thing is that not very many of those dwarves personalities are really expanded upon in "The Hobbit" exept for Thorin, Balin, and Bombur... funny how those are the only dwarves people have picked so far...


----------



## *Anarie* (Aug 23, 2002)

I like Balin and Thorin too, but most of all dwarves in The Hobbit I like Kili and Fili, because they were young and had a lot af energy, always helped the company, they were brave and died a tragic death when protecting Thorin. That makes them heroes.


----------



## Nenya Evenstar (Aug 23, 2002)

Yay! Sombody left the well-trodden path to his own credit! LOL    
Sorry, just had to say that.


----------



## Lady Legolas (Aug 24, 2002)

I would say Balin was my favorite. I liked him because he became friends with Bilbo.


----------



## Dwarf Lord (Aug 25, 2002)

I would have to agree that bombur in my mind was pretty funny. But the best were the pair, Fili and kili! they went ahead alot to help out the company, and they did help save thorin. But I also Have great respect for thorin because of how he came through in the end, and made friends with Bilbo.




DWARF LORD


----------



## Anamatar IV (Aug 25, 2002)

i always liked bombur. The fat oaf.


----------



## Azog (Aug 25, 2002)

I personally liked Fili and Kili the most, due to the fact that they were helpful. I felt the most sorry for Bombur for he had it the hardest on him.


----------



## mr underhill (Aug 26, 2002)

i disliked thorin once they got to the mountain as he became greedy and ouldnt donate any of that gold to the ruined town!
bombur is cool.... dreaming of food!


----------



## Gil-Galad (Aug 31, 2002)

mr underhill,as a matter of fact all dwarves are greedy and that's their biggest problem.Because of it they often make mistakes,remember that because of their greed they dig so much in Moria that the Balrog was awakened.So I would say that we shouldn't say who is the best dwarf having in mind their greed-they are all greed!


----------



## Diamond Took (Sep 1, 2002)

Gloin. probably only because he is gimli's father and i absolutly ADOOOOOOOORE gimli!!!   
other than that, Bombur. he's funny.

And i also liked fili and kili, too bad they died though...


----------



## Gamil Zirak (Sep 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Gil-Galad _
> *mr underhill,as a matter of fact all dwarves are greedy and that's their biggest problem.Because of it they often make mistakes,remember that because of their greed they dig so much in Moria that the Balrog was awakened.So I would say that we shouldn't say who is the best dwarf having in mind their greed-they are all greed!  *


Just because a race has a flaw, you can't pick a favorite character. I'm sorry, but every race had a flaw. Does that mean that we can't like any individual of that race?


----------



## Carantalath (Sep 3, 2002)

I liked Bombur cause he was funny but my favorite was probably Balin, since he seemed to like Bilbo the most.


----------



## Gil-Galad (Sep 7, 2002)

Just because a race has a flaw, you can't pick a favorite character. I'm sorry, but every race had a flaw. Does that mean that we can't like any individual of that race? [/B][/QUOTE]

I didn't explain in the best way what I had ment.
Th dwarves are all greedy,that's their specific faw.So when we said that we don't like any dwarf because of his greed we make a little mistake.Cause if that's true we'll have to dislike all dwarves.When we talk about favourite dwarf we should have in mind that all of them are greedy and that's their biggest problem.


----------



## Diamond Took (Sep 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Gil-Galad _
> *I didn't explain in the best way what I had ment.
> Th dwarves are all greedy,that's their specific faw.So when we said that we don't like any dwarf because of his greed we make a little mistake.Cause if that's true we'll have to dislike all dwarves.When we talk about favourite dwarf we should have in mind that all of them are greedy and that's their biggest problem. *



Elves are proud
Men are weak


----------



## Gamil Zirak (Sep 8, 2002)

When did Gimli show his greed?


----------



## Nenya Evenstar (Sep 8, 2002)

Ahh... Gimli was blessed by Galadriel. From "Farwell to Lorien":



> Then the Lady unbraided one of her long tresses, and cut off three golden hairs, and laid them in Gimli's hand. "These words shall go with the gift," she said. "I do not foretell, for all foretelling is now vain: on the one hand lies dankness, and on the other only hope But if hope should not fail, then I say to you, Gimly son of Gloin, that your hands shall flow with gold, and yet over you gold shall have no dominion."


----------



## gate7ole (Sep 14, 2002)

Balin.
He was at first fond of Bilbo. They went along together quite well. And besides, he had the guts to reclaim Moria (but sadly he falied).


----------



## Theoden (Sep 14, 2002)

Gimli. Because of his friendship with Legolas and because he was so loyal and in his heart he was kind. 

-me


----------



## Popqueen62 (Sep 24, 2002)

*Definetely Balin,*

He was always so nice to Bilbo.


----------



## Gamil Zirak (Sep 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Theoden _
> *Gimli. Because of his friendship with Legolas and because he was so loyal and in his heart he was kind.
> 
> -me *


Gimli was in The Hobbit?


----------



## Popqueen62 (Sep 24, 2002)

i don't remember that either


----------



## Gil-Galad (Sep 28, 2002)

Nobody remembers such think,but I suppose Theoden hasn't read carefully the post or he hasn't observed that it's about The Hobbit.


----------



## LúthienTinúviel (Oct 1, 2002)

Balin hands down. 

And Gimli was definitely not in The Hobbit, but no harm done.


----------



## Celebthôl (Oct 3, 2002)

No he wasn't but the best dwarf has gotta be Daín coz he was the best warrior of the dwarfes in the third age even stated by tolkien! i.e. when Gandalf describes the battle at erabor and Daín was at like 200+ and wielding his axe as though he woz in his prime!

Jiff


----------



## Ramagna (Oct 30, 2002)

I would say Balin, cause he was first suspicious, but later a good friend to Bilbo, and after all, he has a sad but interesting future in moria...


----------



## Ariana Undomiel (Nov 3, 2002)

I liked Balin the most. However, I also enjoye Fili and Kili.

~Ariana


----------



## Wonko The Sane (Nov 15, 2002)

I think most of you have said this already, but I always liked Balin. He's friends with Bilbo and I always liked that he was so nice to him when lesser dwarves would dismiss him as a no-count hobbit. 

Although Fili and Kili amused me greatly. Not because they were funny, just because they were all young and stuff. Don't ask me why...


----------



## Gil-Galad (Nov 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Wonko The Sane _
> *
> Although Fili and Kili amused me greatly. Not because they were funny, just because they were all young and stuff. Don't ask me why... *


Yeah,they are so funny.And I was very sad when they die in the battle of the five(six)armies.They are so young......


----------



## Wonko The Sane (Nov 15, 2002)

I know...that upset me. They should've killed one of the boring dwarves, but you could kind of tell from the beginning that Tolkien considered them expendable.
It's pants but it's true.
I really liked them though.


----------



## Gil-Galad (Nov 15, 2002)

I agree again with you.Do you know what,probably tonight we have taken a "pill" for agreement,and we are agree about everything...well..almost everything.


----------



## Wonko The Sane (Nov 15, 2002)

I thought you were going to sleep!


----------



## Gil-Galad (Nov 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Wonko The Sane _
> *I thought you were going to sleep! *


Well I have prepared something to eat,cause I have been hungry and now I'm not so asleep,actually.I'm hungry


----------



## Wonko The Sane (Nov 15, 2002)

Go find a little orc-baby and eat it! I hear they're delicious on crackers.


----------



## Gil-Galad (Nov 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Wonko The Sane _
> *Go find a little orc-baby and eat it! I hear they're delicious on crackers. *


Do you expect from such a noble elf to eat orc-babies?!


----------



## Wonko The Sane (Nov 18, 2002)

*Looks around a bit guiltily*
No! Of course not!!!


----------



## redline2200 (Dec 3, 2002)

My favorite dwarf was actually Fili _and_ Kili, because they died defending their leader and they were the only dwarves that I know of that have died that valiantly.


----------



## Dáin Ironfoot I (Dec 4, 2002)

I would have to say Dain, but actually I dont remember if he was one of the companions... In that case I would have to say Thorin , the King under the Mountain


----------



## Froggum (Dec 5, 2002)

I'm a Bombur fan, myself


----------



## Mablung (Dec 5, 2002)

I prefer Ori


----------



## Aglarthalion (Dec 8, 2002)

Good old Thorin II Oakenshield was always my favourite Dwarf. He was at times noble, at other times greedy, and yet all along somehow lovable.

Besides, I felt sad for him when he wan't able to obtain the Arkenstone (although it was buried with him at Erebor, after he died at The Battle of Five Armies).


----------



## Turin (Dec 27, 2002)

He would have to be balin.But of course he dies in Moria.


----------



## Calimehtar (Jan 3, 2003)

I liked Balin the best... and it seems that most people do! Also, it's cool cause he is the one who tried to take back Moria. (Right?)


----------



## Nenya Evenstar (Jan 3, 2003)

> Also, it's cool cause he is the one who tried to take back Moria. (Right?)


 Yes.


----------



## morello13 (Jan 4, 2003)

i like kili and fili b/c of thier energy and balin


----------



## Hobbit-GalRosie (Jan 4, 2003)

I had been putting off posting in this thread because I really wasn't quite sure, but I'm afraid I agree with...all of you to a point. Yes, Bombur was also hysterically funny, a bit of a nuisance as others have remarked, but I don't think it was that bad. Thorin was very noble and all that, and I did have trouble liking him after he showed his greed, but in the end he still knew what was right. The idea of Gloin being Gimli's father lends a wonderful sense of history to the whole thing, and Balin's trust and warmth are truly touching. 

But in the end I suppose my favorites are also Fili and Kili. I don't know why they weren't mentioned near the beginning of this thread and all of a sudden they now have this enormous following, but I'm certainly not complaining. They were young and perhaps very slightly foolish, but very courageous and virtuous, always willing to face deadly peril for their friends. I do wish they didn't have to die, but it does say something lovely about loyalty and sacrifice. I'm not sure that Tolkien thought of them as expendable so much as he just wanted to make that point.


----------



## Lady Aragorn (Jan 25, 2003)

definetly Balin, he's the nicest to Bilbo


----------



## 10000 strong (Jan 28, 2003)

thorin


----------



## Wonko The Sane (Jan 29, 2003)

I used to like Bombur cos he was fat and lazy.
But now I dislike him cos he's fat and lazy.

Fili and Kili are, of course, awesome!

But my favorite is (since I recently reread The Hobbit) Balin son of Fundin!


----------



## Mirabella (Jan 29, 2003)

I can't pick a single favorite. Balin, because he was the most friendly to Bilbo. Bombur, because he was just too funny. Fili and Kili because they were the youngest and died defending Thorin...that was so tragic. And also Dori, because he saved Bilbo's life in the forest glade. Dori was safe in a tree but he climbed down and help Bilbo scramble up to safety.


----------



## PipaHappyHobbit (Feb 3, 2003)

I liked Bombur and Glion.


----------



## Lady_of_Gondor (Feb 22, 2003)

Bombur because he was the funniest!

I liked Thorin too because he was very educated in the lore of Middle Earth.


----------



## Wonko The Sane (Feb 22, 2003)

Balin!
He's the only dwarf who doesn't look at Bilbo as a nuisance 90% of the time!


----------



## Aulë (Feb 23, 2003)

Dwalin!

Look at who my RPG character's father is, and you'll see why.


----------



## Wonko The Sane (Feb 23, 2003)

Dwalin? He's boring.
And he wasn't especially nice to Bilbo.

That's why Balin is the best! He had the most well developed character in my opinion.


----------



## Aulë (Feb 24, 2003)

*Throws a pillow at Wonko for being so nasty*

He's my favourite dwarf! It doesn't mean that he has to be yours!


----------



## The_Swordmaster (Feb 26, 2003)

Fili and Kili are my favorites.


----------



## BlackCaptain (Feb 26, 2003)

Bombur!!! Just cuz he's fat and i needed 1 more post to get to 600... Thorin's a close second though


----------



## Turin (Feb 26, 2003)

Thorins the second coolest next to Ballin if thats how you spell his name. Thorin's sword Orcrist is pretty cool.


----------



## Evenstar373 (Apr 18, 2003)

*whos your favroit dwarf?*

1 Thorn 
2 Balin
3 Dwalin
4 Fili
5 Kili
6 Dori
7 Nori
8 Ori
9 Oin
10 one of the other Dwarfs


----------



## Evenstar373 (Apr 18, 2003)

Oops sorry about that last reply this is my first poll

Anyways who is your faviot dwarf I realy have more than one (Fili Kili &Bombur

PS im sorry


----------



## Aulë (Apr 18, 2003)

http://www.thetolkienforum.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=5299
Have a look here


----------



## Firawyn (Apr 24, 2003)

*Well......*

I chose Kili but I really cant deside. I like all of the, all but Thorn. He was a thorn!! lol


----------

